# Yanmar Diesel Gen



## thanhhungone (Jun 14, 2016)

*Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E có thiết kế tinh tế, đẳng cấp và lịch lãm mang tính thẩm mỹ cao. Nam giới hàn toàn có thể tự tin khi diện chiếc đồng hồ này với vẻ lịch lãm, nam tính của mình. Tất cả các chi tiết đều được thiết kế sắc nét đã đem lại sự đẳng cấp, lịch lãm tối đa, hoàn thiện đẳng cấp phái mạnh, đồng hồ này được trang bị tính năng lịch ngày.*

*Đồng Hồ Citizen BD0020-54E Phong Cách Của Đàn Ông Thành Đạt*

① Chỉ đồng hồ chính hãng mới có danh giá và chất lượng: *http://donghohaitrieu.com/dong-ho-deo-tay-chinh-hang*

► Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E được thiết kế nổi bật, tinh tế, với kiểu dáng đơn giản những đặc biệt sắc nét, độc đáo mang tính thẩm mỹ riêng biệt. Chiếc đồng hồ này rất phù hợp với những nam văn phòng hay những người hay tiếp xác trao đổi công việc làm ăn, kinh doanh, mang lại những hiệu quả thiết thực cho cuộc sống.









_Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E lịch lãm, đẳng cấp_​

*Thông tin cụ thể của đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E*

Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E
Thương Hiệu: Citizen
Số Hiệu Sản Phẩm: *BD0020-54E*
Xuất Xứ: Nhật Bản
Giới Tính: Nam
Kính: Mineral Crystal (Kính Cứng)
Máy: Quartz (Pin)
Bảo Hành Quốc Tế: 1 Năm
Bảo Hành Tại Hải Triều: 5 Năm
Đường Kính Mặt Số: 39 mm
Bề Dày Mặt Số: 9 mm
Niềng: Thép Không Gỉ
Dây Đeo: Thép Không Gỉ
Màu Mặt Số: Đen
Chống Nước: 3 ATM
Chức Năng: Lịch Ngày.


*Đặc điểm nổi bật của đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E*

► Mặt số *dong ho* Citizen BD0020-54E được thiết kế đơn giản, không nhiều chi tiết nhưng tất cả các chi tiết đều được thiết kế sắc nét đem lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao. Nền số có màu đen tinh tế, nổi bật.Niềng và dây đeo đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E được thiết kế sáng bóng với tông màu bạc nổi bật, *sắc nét*. Đường nét tinh tế của niềng và dây đeo mang lại sự lịch lãm cùng sự đẳng cấp đỉnh cao.

► Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E có kim chỉ và vạch số màu trắng nổi bật, hài hòa trên nền số màu đen, dòng chữ Citizen màu trắng ấn tượng nằm phía trên trung tâm mắt số, cân đối, tinh tế. Ô lịch ngày màu trắng được đặt ở gần vạch số chỉ 3h nổi bật. Độ chống nước của đồng hồ này là 3ATM sử dụng tốt trong hoạt động rửa tay, đi mưa, hai việc thường xuyên xảy ra trong sinh hoạt hằng ngày.









_Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E với thiết kế sắc nét, tinh tế_​
► Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E có đường kính mặt số vừa phải phù hợp với những bạn nam có đường kính cổ tay mức trung bình đem lại sự *lịch lãm* đỉnh cao cho phái mạnh, giúp nam giới bản lĩnh và tự tin hơn cùng với phong cách của mình. Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E được thiết kế tinh tế hài hòa, mặt số màu đen cuốn hút, niềng và dây đeo sáng bóng, nổi bật.

► Đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E sẽ mang lại cho người đối diện cảm giác an tâm, tin cậy cùng với sự lịch thiệp đáng ngưỡng mộ, chính phong cách đó đã góp phần làm nên những giá trị đặc biệt trong cuộc sống, sự nghiệp sẽ được thăng tiến hơn.








► Mặt kính đồng hồ Citizen BD0020-54E là mặt kính cứng mineral crystal, mặt kính này chịu được lực tốt. Lưu ý nên hạn chế đối đa những yếu tố tác động làm trầy mặt kính vì tuy có khả năng đánh bóng nhưng khi đánh bóng nhiều lớp kính sẽ bị mỏng dần. Sức lôi cuốn của chiếc đồng hồ này là không giới hạn và tuyệt đối, với bộ máy hoạt động ổn định, chính xác, độ bền cao.

► Cập nhật website: _*donghohaitrieu.com*_ để biết thêm thông tin liên quan và địa chỉ liên lạc.

Sự lựa chọn của người thành công: *đồng hồ Thụy Sỹ* ✔ xem ngay!

*BXOKiem - SZEthao*​


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Bleedding procedure.*

Hi thanhhungone,

Please see the attachement.


----------

